# Blackmoon's Bettas



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello all. I've been a lurker for a little while and now I'm diving in. 
I have had at least One Betta since I was a kid. I even raised a spawn once a long time ago. For the last 15 years I've had one Betta at a time in a Ten gallon tank. Recently my Blackmoon died and I decided to order a fish from Thailand.
The fish I ordered was not what I received. So I decided I was going to order another one. My plan was to divide my Ten gallon tank and keep them both or give one away to a friend who is an aquarium addict. She is the person I raised a spawn with before.
Well by the time I received the new fish ( a couple weeks later ) the first fish had really fattened and colored up. This Betta has the biggest personality of any Betta that I've owned. The first day I had him jumping out of the water to reach the food. He's not at all scared by anything. He even follows the siphon around when I'm cleaning.
So when I received the second fish, I moved the first fish to a gallon jar and put the new fish in the 10g. I know ,I'm an ass.
Although he seems okay in there he immediately lost a lot of color. When I walk into the room he goes crazy as if to say get me outta here.
So I just got back from Three pet stores buying a tank, hood and light, Aquaclear power filter ( I wanted this particular filter because you add your own mediums and the other one I have is 15 years old and still going strong), air pump and substrate.
I just put it all together. I added a piece of old sponge from my other tank and will soon add some plants from my other tank. I'm going to wait a little while to put the fish in.
Below are some pics of my old tank, just put together tank and the Two fish. Keep in mind they're not too colorful right now, but I know that'll change once they settle in.


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

A couple pics of my first import Betta when he's colored up.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

he's pretty! I'm going to drive you guys nut's when I finally get all my bettas posted lol!

I can't wait to see what happens^^ welcome to the forum


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, I love your tanks and your bettas! Welcome to the forum! :smile:


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

New tank is cleared up.


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

I found the perfect piece of driftwood for my tank. The fish can swim under the front and come out the back. I also added a few plants and a heater. It still looks bare. I can't wait until this thing cycles and The plants start spreading. I won't know how far along the cycle is until My test kit arrives Monday.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow it really looks great ^^


----------

